# KT4AV MSI Mainboard Installtionsprobleme mit WinXP



## Valentin- (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
beim installieren von WinXP auf einem System mit dem oben genannten
Mainboard und einem AMD 2200+ bekomme ich andauernd, unabhängig
vom CD-Laufwerk und der CD, Fehlermeldung beim kopieren der Dateien
auf die Festplatte. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder könntet ihr
mir Ratschläge geben in welchem Part das Problem liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Bye


----------



## Erpel (16. Dezember 2003)

Das ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein defekter Ram-Baustein.
Am besten mal austauschen.


----------



## Valentin- (16. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank für deine Rasche Antwort, werde das heute mal checken und
den nagelneuen Rambaustein umtauschen. Wenn es funktioniert gibts ein
Edit hier! 

Danke dir schon mal.


Edit: Neue Speicher alles geht, vielen Dank.

bye


----------

